# Traveling Home from Breeder



## BraveLilToast (Jan 21, 2018)

So,
I am planning on becoming a new hedgehog parent. The breeder that looks the most qualified near me is over three hours away. I don't want to travel home with them in the cardboard box that the breeder will provide.

I was wondering if there is a certain type of carrier, or even a flannel snuggle sack, that will work the best for long distance travel in the winter. 

Also, any extra information about things I should bring or do for comfortable travel from the breeder would be appreciated. I would like to cause the least amount of stress possible for my new baby hedgie.

Thanks!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

A standard pet carrier will work. Generally hard sided carriers are recommended.

Aside from that I would bring:


Fleece blankets
Paper towels
Hand warmers
Bags to throw potty and dirty paper towels in
Bowls to offer food and water in

Baby hedgehogs have very tiny bladders, so don't be surprised if you get lots of potty on the ride home. Hence the paper towels and bags. Bringing lots of fleece will let you change out dirty/wet fleece for fresh clean fleece during the trip.

Your trip sounds like it won't be long enough to worry about needing food and water, but having bowls with you just in case something happens to hold you up on the way will relieve any potential anxiety. I would also recommend picking up a bag of the food your new baby is currently on either before you leave so you have it with you, or while you're there picking up your baby. That way you don't have to worry about it when you get home. Your breeder should provide you with some food to get started, but never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When I was breeding no new owner was allowed to leave with their baby until I confirmed that they had a proper hard sided carrier that was seat belted into their vehicle. I also gave them a snuggle sack and a small blanket that had been in the baby's cage so it smelled familiar. They also received their pedigree and 3-4 weeks of food. 

I wouldn't be to worried about giving food and water since it's only a 3 hour trip. It's more likely to just cause a mess. Chances are he will just sleep all the way home. Make sure your baby stays warm and that you seatbelt the carrier into the vehicle for your safety and your baby's safety.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, definitely bring a blanket especially on cold days, and food and water if hedgie gets hungry or thirsty, especially if it's a 3-hour ride home. Hedgie may not eat though, because it would be very scary to be put in a box and to hear new sounds, etc.


----------



## babybear (Jan 26, 2018)

what if the breeder has the food, dish, water thing, and blankets.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Obviously if the breeder gives you those things then you don't need to take them with you.


----------

